# How many cubers play World of Warcraft?



## DavidSanders (Sep 22, 2009)

Respond here if you play of if you have ever played. I ask because I am just now starting again and I was interested in how many other cubers played this game. The only one that I know for sure plays is Andrew Kang.

If you want you can list your level and race of character.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Sep 22, 2009)

i played for a while but i stopped maybe a week after WoTLK
i got to lvl 72 but i got bored with it. i don't know why


----------



## Vifs (Sep 22, 2009)

I used to play, but stoped this summer. I had a level 80 mage in Ulduar gear


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm a Hunter, level 2.

In the outside world I'm a simple geologist; but in there, I am Falcor, Defender of The Alliance. I've braved the Fargo Deep Mine, defeated the Bloodfish at Jared's Landing- *gets stabbed, dies*


----------



## Kian (Sep 23, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> I'm a Hunter, level 2.
> 
> In the outside world I'm a simple geologist; but in there, I am Falcor, Defender of The Alliance. I've braved the Fargo Deep Mine, defeated the Bloodfish at Jared's Landing- *gets stabbed, dies*



How can you kill that which has no life?


----------



## jtjogobonito (Sep 23, 2009)

I AM THE MIGHTIEST DWARF IN ALL OF AZEROTH!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 23, 2009)

I'd rather play Hello Kitty's Island Adventure


----------



## Kian (Sep 23, 2009)

MORE HOT POCKETS!


----------



## shelley (Sep 23, 2009)

We can't trust the Sword of a Thousand Truths to a noob!


----------



## Kian (Sep 23, 2009)

Team # Wins.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Sep 23, 2009)

Kian said:


> Team # Wins.



+1


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 23, 2009)

Matthias, son of Xanthus, Keeper of the Flame of Olithimon.


----------



## Gollum999 (Sep 23, 2009)

I actually just started playing...

Did the 10-day trial, thought it was pretty fun, so... yeah. My main is a lvl 21 Human Warrior named Chadmin. (Cheesy name, I know; I didn't think I would actually like WoW when I came up with it.)


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 23, 2009)

shelley said:


> We can't trust the Sword of a Thousand Truths to a noob!



Yayz for South Park. I've got that episode on my iPod.


----------



## LNZ (Sep 24, 2009)

No. I do not.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Sep 24, 2009)

I play games that take some sort of...skill.


----------



## calekewbs (Sep 24, 2009)

I do. lol not a lot though.


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 24, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> I'd rather play Hello Kitty's Island Adventure



southpark


----------



## tlm1992 (Sep 24, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> I'd rather play Hello Kitty's Island Adventure



agreed!


----------



## rob558 (Sep 24, 2009)

Ii used to play wow before the first expansion pack came out. I had a 60 lock, 49 rogue, and 46 pally on windrunner


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 24, 2009)

all the fat ones ...


----------



## (X) (Sep 24, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> I play games that take some sort of...skill.




Ahahahaha, unless you play WoW that is an incredibly dumb statement

Wow takes serious amounts of skills


----------



## ZamHalen (Oct 6, 2009)

I play WoW occasionally I haven't gotten a new subscription but when i play it usually takes a lot to pry me off lol. I really don't play that much because i'm afraid of getting addicted again but i have 56 lock on azuremyst


----------



## gylve (Oct 6, 2009)

I used to play a Resto Shaman Orc on Warsong (BRsong =P). But i quit after we killed Algalon.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 6, 2009)

(X) said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > I play games that take some sort of...skill.
> ...



Sorry, but WoW is an MMO. Just like another other MMO, they take the least amount of skill compared to any other _real_ game genre. You just point and click, and have to know which spells to use at what time. Maybe you also have to know what spells counter which other ones and which ones are better against certain classes. That's barely anything compared to something like FPS. MMO games are designed for people who don't have the skills required to play real games.

Compare WoW to UT3. UT3 takes incredible precision and accuracy to kill your opponent. You have to have perfect timing with every weapon and memorize every single part of every map...every health spawn, armor spawn, weapon spawn, teleporter, lava zone, etc. You have to know exactly how long it takes for items to spawn and keep track of the timers in your head, sometimes it can go up to 4 different items that you have to time (shield belt takes 55 seconds to spawn, health is 27 sec, double damage is 87 sec, etc). Doing this will guarantee that you get the powerups before your opponent. At every moment of the game you have to know exactly where you're going and what weapons have spawned and how close you are to them. It takes a lot of lightning fast thinking. 

Now getting back to WoW, you just click spells. You don't even have to aim! You just click a box! Woah, that takes some *serious* accuracy. You better dodge his spell...oh wait, you can't! It just locks on to you! Are you keeping tracking of that spell spawn? Oh wait, that's right. You don't have to keep track of where they are, they're *right at the bottom* of your screen! Woah, it's like you spawn and have everything! It even tells you when the next time you can use the spell so you don't have to keep track of the timing yourself! WoW is mainly* knowledge* based rather than skill, in that everything that plays out leads back to information gathered about what your class/race is strongest or weakest against and using said information as knowledge to better help turn the outcome of combat into your favor. It doesn't take true skill, because of the lack of thinking required.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Oct 6, 2009)

I prefer realistic FPS games.

So far, the best, and most realistic that I have found, is Insurgency.

Highly recommended.

I tried WoW once, I was impressed by how much money Blizzard must be raking in. Like $15 per month, and buying upgrades to be able to gain extra levels. They're geniuses. But as for the game.... I disliked it strongly.


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 6, 2009)

Personally, I don't play the game, and lots of people told me they hated it, so im staying off of it.


----------



## Gollum999 (Oct 6, 2009)

lol... if you guys don't like the game, then don't waste your time posting... >_>

Also, while WoW doesn't take as much skill as FPS games, that doesn't mean it doesn't take skill. It also involves a lot of quick thinking and reflexes, but it is more strategy than precision. Strategy is still a skill, however.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Oct 6, 2009)

Gollum999 said:


> lol... if you guys don't like the game, then don't waste your time posting... >_>



Because we are entitled to our opinions, and would like to express them.


----------



## Gollum999 (Oct 6, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> Gollum999 said:
> 
> 
> > lol... if you guys don't like the game, then don't waste your time posting... >_>
> ...


Yeah, it's just that this thread is called "How many cubers play World of Warcraft?" _not_ "How many cubers want to complain about World of Warcraft?" 

However, I also prefer FPS games over MMOs.


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 6, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> (X) said:
> 
> 
> > Lt-UnReaL said:
> ...



Q3 ftw


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 7, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > (X) said:
> ...


Yeah, Quake and Unreal Tournament easily take the most skill out of any other FPS. CoD4 is like the WoW of FPS (But I'm getting pro at it anyway to get sponsored because it's so popular).


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 30, 2010)

Server: Mannoroth-US
Main: 80 Mage (Magemama)
Alts: 
80 Paladin (Holy/Prot)
80 Death Knight
80 Rogue
Like 5 other characters between 50-70.

I started right after patch 3.0 (wrath expansion) came out. On Patch 3.1, I was able to join Oblivion's main raid team and became second on the server to kill Yogg-saron. In 3.2, I became an officer of that guild and was able to become server first to kill Heroic Anub'arak. In 3.3, Oblivion disbanded, and I was able to join Illuminati (the famous guild of past expansions) until I downed 10/12 on normal 25 man. 

So yea... I played quite a lot... and was "good"?


----------



## goatseforever (Jun 30, 2010)

(X) said:


> that is an incredibly dumb statement
> 
> *Wow takes serious amounts of skills*



I know this is 8 months late but *BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, HAHAHAHA, HAHAHAHA, HA. HAH*


----------



## Reptile (Jun 30, 2010)

Been playing since day 1. Main is Blondee on Blackrock Horde and the only other notable character is Waikikamukau (have a few more 80s though). PM me with email here on the forums for a Realid invite so you can tell me to GTFO and cube more xD.

Reviving FPS trolling at the same time, won $700 of games and prizes playing Q3 a few years back but no NZ Quake Live servers are out and I don't want to get used to 80ping railing >.<


----------



## Gollum999 (Jun 30, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Server: Mannoroth-US
> Main: 80 Mage (Magemama)
> Alts:
> 80 Paladin (Holy/Prot)
> ...



lol, nice bump, this thread's been dead for like... 8 months. 
That's pretty impressive, though.


----------



## Johan444 (Jun 30, 2010)

Played from early vanilla and sold the account right before the patch with the new BG and coliseum raid was released.

Played almost exclusively on a mage wich was my main for four years.
Even though I raided much I mostly liked to solo BGs, [brag]had rank11 title, 96k HKs and were second character on one of EUs biggest servers with Battlemaster title.[/brag]


----------

